# what color?



## becca (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi, I have an adorable little man named BlingBling. The breeder registered him blue in AKC. I think he may be lavender? I'm really not sure what color he is. I was wondering what the people here think. Does akc even accept lavender? There was no choice for it on his form. Thank you in advance.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

He's a beautiful blue, lavender is a made up color by breeders trying to charge more for so called 'rare' colors.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Sweet little BLUE


----------



## becca (Jul 28, 2011)

well thank you!!!


----------



## Mel's chi's (Jun 2, 2011)

What a cute lil BLUE! Yes, blue I have a lil blue guy too, Ziggy. He is lovely. They say the blue's have more chance for skin conditions, but mine has beautiful skin and coat too I'm really proud of him (and the rest of my crew) and will one day post pic's when I get the hang of it--lol.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

The others are correct. Precious little blue baby!
Pam is right-no lavender. Except the sweet one on this board who's name is actually Lavender. She is legit! haha!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks like the lil nose is chocolate, so I'm not sure what color I'd call him. : )


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

He looks blue to me too.  My Roo is a chocolate blue. (and has a chocolate nose)


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yep, blue.  Blue comes in many shades from steel blue to silver. Sweet baby btw!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken his dilute/base color has to be Chocolate to have the Chocolate colored nose. Blues have dark Grey/Blue/Black noses. Maybe I'm wrong. :/


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Can't help you with his color, but he is an adorable puppy...


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

His nose looks blue to me. Different monitors show colors (reds especially) differently so I guess the only person who can see the color of his nose is the OP. I do know when my blues were getting their pigment in their noses--it had a purple-y or even a more chocolatley look until it got a bit darker. But who knows--maybe his nose is chocolate & my monitor is just showing a more blue hue to the pic making it look blue to me.


----------



## becca (Jul 28, 2011)

His nose is a chocolate color and his coat has a brownish sheen to it. 
Thank you for the compliments! As soon as I saw him, I knew I had to have him. He's a big momma's boy. I can't even go to the bathroom without him. He does like others too though.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

As he ages his Chocolate color will come in better, I'm thinking. : ) He could even turn a Red fawn. My little boy had a lot of that "blue" color to him as a pup, but we knew he would turn either a more chocolate color, or Red fawn due to his nose color. : )


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Beautiful little pup, by the way!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

His little pads on his paws give it away too. They appear to be reddish brown. : )


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

He looks blue on my monitor too.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi arent you the luckey one i love baby bling bling i think his coat is beautiful and his sweet face wins hands down


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

His coat will change shade a bit as he matures but he looks like a blue to me though
He is soo cute


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

He looks blue-grey, the same color when Bella was a pup. Bella's coat changed into a richer chocolate blue when she turned 1 year old.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Your babies coat does indeed look blue, but his nose and paw pads look light chocolate. It is genetically impossible for a blue to have that nose and pad pigment. You mentioned his nose is indeed a chocolate color and a chocolate sheen to his coat. So unless his nose is actually a light grey that appears chocolate, his base color is chocolate and his coat color will change to more of a chocolate as he ages. Either way he is a doll. And monitors can make things appear different colors/shades on different screens. Quite possible the chocolate color to his nose is actually a light grey that will darken, and indeed mean he's a blue coming from a black dilution.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww hes adorable whatever colour he is but going by the picture id say blue as well x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

He looks a lovely BLUE. But to be fair the lighting in the photo isnt the easiest to tell by. He is gorgeous


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Just to give you something to look at/compare regarding your pups color--I'll add a pic of Matilda & Marley. Both noses kind of look a bit "chocolate" but both dogs are definitely blue..but have lighter pigment in their noses. Some blue dogs have a darker blue/gray nose that make it easier to determine...but some blue dogs have lighter noses.

Matilda as a pup & lighter pigment:










Marley as a pup:









And when he was 8mo:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I would call Marley a Chocolate (Dilute) Tri because of his nose and pad pigment. From my research a true Blue always has a light grey, to almost black nose and paw pads. True Blues come from a Black dilute, not Chocolate. To my knowledge a blue will never have a chocolate/liver colored nose. I have seen some blues when they are young have a light grey nose that darkens as they age to a deep grey. But it's always grey to almost black. Again, this is just from my research. Maybe someone can provide some info. they have found that will correct the way I understand color genetics. : ) I think since the Chocolate dilute can “look” bluish, people get it confused. The silvery/mousy colors with chocolate noses are not really blues. Not from a genetic standpoint anyway.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

If Marley is "chocolate" than so is Matilda because her nose is just as light....but both their coats are blue as blue can be.  Marley sometimes has a bronzey tone but its because he has a tan/silver undercoat.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Marley is NOT a chocolate. It is IMPOSSIBLE for a chocolate dog to have blue eyes. Blue eyes ONLY occur in BLUE dogs.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Chance's eyes were a beautiful light blue as a puppy, but changed to an amber color as an adult. I thought Marley's adult eye color was Amber as well. Anyway, before ya'll turn this into an argument, I'm done. : )


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

:hello1:technically hes a blue but the average person whos going by looks and not akc standards would say lavenderbut,btween colors that can change as they grow n pics that make the color look alittle different than in person who knows?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I was thinking. Lavender would be would be what many would call his color. But technically/genetically that's just a double chocolate dilute. Which is where the pigment from his nose and pads come from.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Excuse the double type. I'm typing on my phone. Lol


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

You can't see the puppy's paw pads, unless there is another picture I am missing. And, I've checked on two computers -- its nose is undoubtedly blue tinted/gray on both monitors ... so I still say your puppy is blue


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, I can see the puppies pads. Not very well, but they are brown/red. The OP said her pups nose was chocolate. Also has a brown sheen to his coat. I'm assuming she can see the coloring far better than we can on our monitors.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Anyway, to the OP. We are all just guessing by what we can see on our end. Best way to know if the pup is a true blue is if his nose is light grey, to almost black, same coloring on the paw pads, and dark eyes; chances are your lil Man is a Blue. : ) Otherwise, he's a diluted Chocolate.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

And here is my little Red Fawn toot with blue eyes. His "base" is chocolate.


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am gonna wade in here & say - Does it really matter if he is Blue or Choc Blue. At the end of the day so long as you use the term "blue" it is going to be a fairly accurate description for his colouring (dilutions aside).

He is adorable & I am sure you are going to love him either way 

Do you plan on showing or breeding?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

liss77 said:


> I am gonna wade in here & say - Does it really matter if he is Blue or Choc Blue. At the end of the day so long as you use the term "blue" it is going to be a fairly accurate description for his colouring (dilutions aside).
> 
> He is adorable & I am sure you are going to love him either way
> 
> Do you plan on showing or breeding?


It really doesn't matter at all, honestly. Unless of course someone is really curious. The deal with the dilution is that if his color comes from a Chocolate dilute, then he's isn't Blue. Even though his color may "look" Blue. It's mostly just for education. Some people find the genetic end of it fascinating. I wouldn't have had any clue why my Red Fawns had chocolate noses verses black like the majority had I not researched color genetics. It was very interesting to find out that it's because they don't come from a black dilute, they come from a chocolate dilute. Pretty interesting if you think about it. : ) Even if you are aren’t breeding or showing, it’s a fun convo. provided it is kept civil. You can learn a great deal from topics like this.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My cream has a black nose (people tell me that they are surprised that it is not brown) and what I call "freckled" toes. They are pink and black spotted.
My red fawn has the blackest of noses and dark feet.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

jesuschick said:


> My cream has a black nose (people tell me that they are surprised that it is not brown) and what I call "freckled" toes. They are pink and black spotted.
> My red fawn has the blackest of noses and dark feet.


That would mean your sweet little angels come from a black dilute. Pretty cool, huh.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

My favorite part is that Ruby has 2 or 3 white toes. The tips, really and on those toes her toenails are white like Hope's and the rest are black. 
Of course, I have 2 different colored eyes so who am I to marvel at color oddities! haha!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Haha! My mom has one blue eye and one brown. We are still trying to figure out her dilute. :lol: :wink:


----------



## becca (Jul 28, 2011)

here's a more recent pic of him. sorry i disappeared. my step son was visiting and my mom was leaving for korea. i am considering breeding him. i can't show due to health problems.
i need to get some better pics. i can never find my camera when i need it so i end up using my web cam or phone cam.


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

_gorgeous colour, i love him xxx_


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That doesn't even look like the same pup. :lol: In this more recent pic his nose looks dark, almost black. So in that case I'd say he is blue. How you can tell is his nose color. If it's light grey to almost black, he's blue, if it's chocolate as you said, he's a chocolate dilute. Super cute, btw.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

A bit of color genetic info. that you may enjoy reading. From what I understand, and again, I could be wrong (complicated stuff, lol) Isabella is similar to Lavender. Just a fancy name for a Chocolate dilute. Anyway, just an interesting read. : )

Dog Coat Colour Genetics


----------



## becca (Jul 28, 2011)

same pup just a couple months older. he lost his long coat also but i understand those come back as they get a little older? he kind of looks like the isabella dogs. the breeder insists that he is blue. i need to get a good picture of him outside in natural light.
thank you for the article. it's interesting. i wish i understood it better. lol


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

TLI said:


> Looks like the lil nose is chocolate, so I'm not sure what color I'd call him. : )


I thought he looked a bit choco, but whatever, he's cuter than anything!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

becca said:


> same pup just a couple months older. he lost his long coat also but i understand those come back as they get a little older? he kind of looks like the isabella dogs. the breeder insists that he is blue. i need to get a good picture of him outside in natural light.
> thank you for the article. it's interesting. i wish i understood it better. lol


Yeah, they lose their puppy coats, it will come back in if he's a long coat. : )

If he looks more like the Isabella, then he's actually just a chocolate dilute. Or what I think they are calling a Liver dilute. Many people/breeders call that Blue/Lavender. Not because they are "lying" to you, but they don't really study color genetics. Some of those colors do def. give off a blue sheen, but their nose color (eyes & pad color) gives it away. If I'm not mistaken, and he carries the Blue gene (by a parent) he could throw Blue pups though. 

I had to read several articles on color genetics, and sometime re-read to understand it. All those d's and dilutes, recessive, yada, yada, yada, gets so confusing. :lol:

Another thing that makes it confusing is because they can “appear” to be one color as a puppy, and totally change. :lol:

My Jade was a light grey with a light grey nose as a pup, now her nose is dark grey, her coat is a darker grey, with grey paw pads. They call her color Blue & White.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, and Chance was "called" a Blue Fawn as a pup, and his nose as a baby looked like it had a Grey cast to it. His eyes were crystal Blue. As he got older he lost all of his undercoat which was "blue," his eyes turned Amber, and his nose is a liver/chocolate color. :lol: He is now a Red Fawn from a Chocolate dilute. :lol: Interesting, but confusing.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lin said:


> I thought he looked a bit choco, but whatever, he's cuter than anything!!


I agree! Super duper cute!! Blue, Choco, whatever his color is, he's adorable!! Puppy colors can sometime be deceiving.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

TLI said:


> I agree! Super duper cute!! Blue, Choco, whatever his color is, he's adorable!! Puppy colors can sometime be deceiving.


They can be deceiving! When Bu was born he looked like a blue. He is a lovely little tan boy. His mama was a tan and his mamas litter mate was a blue. *shrugs*

T, Hope all is well with you and your babies! Good to see you.


----------



## becca (Jul 28, 2011)

okay, so very confusing. i showed the color pics to my hubby and told him to guess which he thought bling was. he pointed to the isabella nose and isabella coat. i guess i will see what happens as he ages. i called him chocolate when i first saw him but was told he was blue. i was like okay but he has this brownish sheen to him. no matter what he is my little man. i love him to pieces. he's my little shadow. my female was so much simpler to determine. she is black and white. no question. well black marked on white according to her registration. details, details.


----------



## becca (Jul 28, 2011)

that must have been confusing tli.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lin said:


> They can be deceiving! When Bu was born he looked like a blue. He is a lovely little tan boy. His mama was a tan and his mamas litter mate was a blue. *shrugs*
> 
> T, Hope all is well with you and your babies! Good to see you.


I hear ya, Lin. :lol: It's like rolling dice. 

We are awesome, thank you!! Staying super busy, and out of trouble. :wink: Mo (my youngest daughter) her schedule never ends. She is already back in school because Volleyball started the first of this month, and actual school doesn't start until the 22nd. Her sports activities keep me broke, and always on the go. :lol: Hope you guys are doing well too! Miss ya, love ya!!! : )



becca said:


> okay, so very confusing. i showed the color pics to my hubby and told him to guess which he thought bling was. he pointed to the isabella nose and isabella coat. i guess i will see what happens as he ages. i called him chocolate when i first saw him but was told he was blue. i was like okay but he has this brownish sheen to him. no matter what he is my little man. i love him to pieces. he's my little shadow. my female was so much simpler to determine. she is black and white. no question. well black marked on white according to her registration. details, details.





becca said:


> that must have been confusing tli.


Yeah, I would say if his lil nose is choco, you have a lil choco dilute (Lavender). VERY pretty color!!! Just as pretty as a Blue. Unless that sweet lil nose of his turns light grey to dark grey, he “technically” isn’t a Blue. But like you said, and all would agree, their color has nothing to do with our unconditional love for them. I would love mine if they were Purple. 

All the colors gets confusing. Gia is called Choco, spotted (ticking) on white. But I’ve had breeders tell me she is a Choco Tri. :lol: :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Some more on nose colors.

Dog Coat Colour Genetics


----------

